# Western Sydney Brewers - January Meeting



## dpadden (7/4/11)

This month's get together (April, not Jan ) will be in Penrith on Thursday 28th April 7:30pm, hope some of our friends from the Mountains can get along.... :beer: 

See the website for more details...

http://www.westernsydneybrewers.com/


----------



## Punkal (7/4/11)

I am not back in Australia until Jun  O well this guy from the mountains will not be there...

Edit: Spelling


----------



## matho (7/4/11)

Excellent :beer: ill definitely be there i have that friday off :beerbang: 

cheers matho


----------



## dpadden (9/4/11)

matho said:


> Excellent :beer: ill definitely be there i have that friday off :beerbang:
> 
> cheers matho



Good stuff, see you then!


----------



## matho (27/4/11)

the train ill be catching tomorrow will get me into penrith at 7:35 pm so ill be a bit late 

cheers steve


----------



## RobH (27/4/11)

Sadly I am working late tomorrow ... otherwise I would definately consider coming... maybe next time.


----------

